
China uses Hong Kong security law against US and UK-based activists - ioxnm
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jul/31/china-hong-kong-security-law-american-citizen-exiles
======
mindfulhack
This seems like a risky move for China that will only hurt them.

I'm not an expert but open targeting people who are citizens of other
countries feels like, for lack of better terms, war crimes or diplomatic
warfare. It doesn't feel like it will achieve much. The US government will
strongly protect anyone targeted in such a way and only retaliate and apply
sanctions if they continue, right?

~~~
082349872349872
It seems doubtful the US government, on general principle, would be against
targeting people who are citizens of other countries.

~~~
bloodorange
Given you are talking about a country which had no qualms about kidnapping
people from other countries and also holds people indefinitely without trial,
I suppose you are right.

------
magicsmoke
Whether this is enforceable is another question entirely and will reveal the
extent of China's influence. Much like how Canada's response to America's
extradition request of Meng Wanzhou shows Canada solidly within the American
sphere, we can use successful extraditions to China to map out a Chinese
sphere.

------
phendrenad2
Okay but to play devil's advocate, how far up the chain does it go? Did some
low-level journalist-grabber accidentally add them to a list, and the
bureaucracy is such that it can't be undone easily?

------
totetsu
I remember last year on youtube stumbling across a research presentation being
given by a phd candidate(?) at an Australian university, about using social
media posts and community mapping to track down and identify members of the
international Uyghur diaspora activist community. The presenter seemed to be
presenting it from a kind of neutral ethnographic research stand point. It was
kind of a shock to think of this happening at an Australian university.

------
peteretep
If ever there was a chance for the EU to capitalise on China trying to
capitalise on Trump, now’s the time.

~~~
madacoo
Could you elaborate on what you mean by this?

